

Honeycomb source code released -- by Asus, not Google - jfruh
http://slashdot.org/submission/1527156/Honeycomb-Source-Code-Released-By-Asus

======
tonfa
This is bogus, the kernel bits are GPL so they were already released by
Google...

Edit: additionally, why link to slashdot instead of a source? Is it submitted
by a bot?

~~~
sp332
Article link: [http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/155149/google-
holds-b...](http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/155149/google-holds-back-
android-honeycomb-asus-releases-source-code) Alleged download link:
[http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/#d...](http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/#download)

------
stonemetal
Isn't that the way it should work? Asus is distributing GPL code they release
it per GPL. Google released it to their customers (obviously or Asus wouldn't
have been able to release it.) This whole tempest in a tea kettle is getting
annoying.

